# CUPS and HP Officejet 6958 Printer



## newbsdkv (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I'm having some issues adding a networked HP Officejet 6958 Printer on CUPS. Incidentally I'm running FreeBSD 12.0 release version.

When going through the CUPS add-printer routine, I'm unable to find a ".ppd" for this particular series, which is HP Officejet 6950. Ive installed both the CUPS and the HPLIP binary packages. Anyone else seen similar issues? 

Appreciate any input...

Thanks


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jan 16, 2019)

Does the next command list the PPD?

`pkg info --list-files hplip | grep ppd | grep 6950`

Did not the printer come with a CD/DVD with the drivers for Mac or Linux?


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm pretty sure you need cups-filters installed, in addition to the ones you mentioned.
EDIT:
Here are some more hplip tips and tricks in this post: 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/hplip-trouble-setting-up-printer.62869/#post-363403


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 16, 2019)

The links mentioned for hplip here are what worked for me.


----------

